# Replacing Valve Cover Gasket on KA24E



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

I have to replace my valve cover gasket. The oil is leaking through it even after I tightened it. It looks pretty simple, but not sure if there is anything special I need to know. Can I just get a gasket at Napa? Is there anything else I will need? I have a '95 HB 4x4 ka24e. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You can get the valve cover gasket at most auto parts stores. Just make sure it's rubber.

Be real careful with tightening the bolts. It's easy to strip the threads from over tighening.

The torque spec is: 7 - 10 nm (5.1 - 7.2 ft lb).


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

when you place the gasket into the grooves of the valve cover make sure you press straight down, and not slide your finger or the gasket will stretch and it will be no good. make sure you also get the two rubber grommets that go in the front and back in the right position


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

clean the surface area b4 reinstalling

use a light amount of silicone and do not over tighten..


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

thanks for the help guys. I read in another plugs to replace the cam plugs too. Should I do this as well?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

cam plugs are the half moons.. if they are not damaged then imo it is ok to reuse them..

just silicone them ..


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 5, 2009)

The cam plugs come with the new gasket. Remove the old ones and scrape the factory silicone out of the head. Place a bead of silicone gasket maker on the new cam plugs and slip them into place.

Clean the mating surface on the cylinder head with a cloth rag and mild solvent. It should clean up easily.

Put your new rubber gasket in the valve cover and press in. Make sure you have it all lined up properly.

The bolts have a shoulder on them. You run them in all the way until they bottom out and then torque to spec. I believe another poster already provided the torque spec.

Silicone not necessary on the actual gasket.


----------

